# Ground beef at Weis Markets, DEAL!!



## Smoke1757 (10 mo ago)

Not sure if all Weis Markets do this, but the one in Hanover Pa, does. With 100 points you can buy 3 pounds of ground beef for $.99 a pound, but it has to be the family pack so you pick up a 3.40 pound package, pay the $.99 for the first three pounds and then full price for the partial, so you may get a little over 3 pounds of 80/20 for about $4-5. I've been getting about 6 pounds a week, only allowed one per visit, as it is, it knocks off $3.50 per pound so you are saving $10.50 on maybe a $15 pack of meat. Can't beat that for the savings, you only get $.10 off a gallon of gas with that many points or possibly 18 eggs for $,99. Your mileage may vary on the location.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

In the Tucson, AZ area, the cost of 93% lean burger goes about $7.50 to $8 a pound. My local Kroger affiliate, (Frys) does a sale of just under $4 a pound. That's the best I seen in months.


----------



## Buttoni (Jun 2, 2020)

That's an incredible deal! Especially nowadays. Lucky you! Sadly, we don't have Weis Markets or Fry's in Texas to my knowledge.


----------

